# Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???



## Idefix Windhund (29. Dezember 2010)

*Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

Kann ich mit einer Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit DVD auch ein Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit installieren?

Habe eine Windows 7 HP 64bit Lizenz aber nur eine Windows 7 Ultimate Installation DVD. Bei Vista konnte man vor dem installieren noch auswählen welche Version man hat.

Gruß

GameServer


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen obs geht...und testen magst dus nicht ??? oder mal kurz bei MS anrufen ??? oder ne Mail schreiben ???


----------



## PHENOMII (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

Das kannst du aber du musst eine config Datei auf der CD löschen. Am besten erstellst du eine ISO von deiner Win7 DVD und öffnest diese mit Winrar. Dann enpacken, die Config löschen und neu brennen. Hier eine Anleitung : (Versionsauswahl bei Windows 7 Installation (ei.cfg Remover) | techspread)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

Also so viel schon mal vorweg, einfach installieren und Home Premium Key eingeben funktioniert NICHT! Da heißt es das ich Windows 7 HP installieren soll oder ein Ultimate Key verwenden soll. 

Man echt, erst stirbt meine SSD, dann lässt sich die WD Blue 500GB nicht formatieren, ... ich kaufe nie wieder ein Asus Laptop 

Gerade ziehe ich mir das ISO von meinem Windows 7 Ultimate Datenträger.


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

die windows dvds sind alle identisch bis auf die ei.cfg. die muss einfachgelöscht werden


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Win 7 Home Premium mit Win 7 Ultimate DVD installieren möglich???*

Na da werde ich mir dann mal eine Free for All Installation Windows 7 DVD basteln. Solange ich das installiere wofür ich auch Keys habe dürfte ich mich rein rechtlich auf die Sichere Seite bewegen.


----------

